# Greece voted YES on July 5 Referendum - Situation ripe for more POTUS Power Grabbing



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Go Greece decided to vote on the IMF deal 5 days after it expires. Hmm. Sounds like political posturing to me. Right now, it looks like Monday is going to be a rough day in Greece and the EU. 








Greek contagion could hit the US within a week or two and Obama could use the crisis for more power grabbing. Expect an interesting "next week". Couple of positives though.


The Greek version of the "Theater of the Absurd" might be over. 
Greece will be free from ECB slavery.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting. I heard (Lou Dobbs or Varney) that the EU will keep Greece afloat until after the up coming elections in Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just because they voted for it does not mean they will live up to it. Kind of common now days make a deal then go back and change the terms.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

It's up to Christine Lagarde when she officially files paperwork but Greece will be in technical default on July 1 at midnight. It's highly unlikely the Greek public, who are almost as un-informed as the Americans, will vote in the referendum 5 days later for a plan that will raise taxes even more and cut the state pensions and public sector wages of workers along with tons of other measures, that isn't even valid anymore. I thought they would save them but my money's now on a "Grexit".



Camel923 said:


> Interesting. I heard (Lou Dobbs or Varney) that the EU will keep Greece afloat until after the up coming elections in Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of amazing how such a small country is causing so much of a problem. You do realize Greece is just a small postage stamp of a country .
1.8 billion in debt pocket change we blow that in a month
The EU's brand of socialism is a failure.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Socialism does not work. Yet they keep trying it over and over again. It will be interesting to watch. First domino?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The olives will still grow, and the oil will be pressed. Wine will be made and drunk. This is an artificial emergency generated by the bankers and the willingness of governments to take on debt. It's just paper. It's made up.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The same as it ever was...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Silly smitty we blow that in 18 hours not a month &#55357;&#56832;

I'm kind of surprised we haven't written them a check. I mean are only Mexians and Muslims entitled in this country?



Smitty901 said:


> Kind of amazing how such a small country is causing so much of a problem. You do realize Greece is just a small postage stamp of a country .
> 1.8 billion in debt pocket change we blow that in a month
> The EU's brand of socialism is a failure.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Silly smitty we blow that in 18 hours not a month ��
> 
> I'm kind of surprised we haven't written them a check. I mean are only Mexians and Muslims entitled in this country?


Well Greeks would fit right in with the recent SCOTUS decision on Gay Marriage


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No! Somalis, kenyans, syrians and anything you can pretty much operate by remote. It's the struggle for intelligent, aesthetic, independent sustainability that gets NO rewards! Only pathetic counts. Trogs rule!
(Heh)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> The olives will still grow, and the oil will be pressed. Wine will be made and drunk. This is an artificial emergency generated by the bankers and the willingness of governments to take on debt. It's just paper. It's made up.


Sorry, guys, . . . it's all greek to me, . . . but I think sideKahr has a pretty good handle on the idea.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Greece just announced banks won't open until July 7, and ATMs limited to 60 euros a day.
Greek crisis: Banks shut for a week as capital controls imposed - live updates | Business | The Guardian


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I am curious to see how much money will be left in personal accounts after the banks re-open (50%?).

1895gunner


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Deport the IM-POTUS to Kenya


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's pretty amazing how some gov can dictate how much of your own money you get.
No, it's usually a lot more than 50%. Like you had 300k and when they open, 30k left. 
Look for stories from our "black friday". Foaf knew a child actor from that time that had told him she was broke when they opened again.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a co-worker of Greek heritage that has family in Greece. She was saying today how her relatives can't withdraw more than 60 euros a day, etc. How it's not fair that they want to raise taxes and cut benefits, etc. I told her, gently, what do you expect from a government system that is a proven failure? At some point you run out of other people's money. More benefits? Yes please! More taxes to pay for it? No thanks! They don't see the fundamental flaw in that plan?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I am curious to see how much money will be left in personal accounts after the banks re-open (50%?).
> 
> 1895gunner


The whole world, USA included, operates on the fractional reserve system. 
Each bank maintains only about 10% of its deposits as cash on hand. If too many people attempted to withdraw their money in a single day the bank wouldn't have it. "Money" today is just numbers on a ledger that move around between credit institutions.

This is why, if the economy gets to a bad point there may be bank "holidays" here where no one can access their own deposits, use debit cards or credit cards for a day or a week. Any longer than that and there would be blood in the streets and governments world wide realize this.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out the 1933 Gold Act / executive order

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_6102

After one person was prosecuted and acquitted, though his 5,000 Troy ounces were seized, the Gold Act was passed-

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_Reserve_Act


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ............. if the economy gets to a bad point there may be bank "holidays" here where no one can access their own deposits, use debit cards or credit cards for a day or a week.
> 
> Any longer than that and there would be blood in the streets and governments world wide realize this.


You are generous my friend, . . . up here in Ohio, . . . with a Dollar General just about every 10 miles in every direction, . . . all too many people are eating today what they brought home yesterday or the day before.

I'm personally thinking about maybe 72 hours max, . . . and there won't be a window in any grocery, meat, or any other store that doesn't in fact have rifle totin' guards in the sandbagged positions out front.

So I keep prepping..................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

